# Awesome Dice Tins



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

While browsing  I came across news of a company called em4 Miniatures who recently released a cool "Terminator" style dice tin.










I followed the link and found some other great items on the site.

Figured I'd post them up here, they're cheap.

http://www.em4miniatures.com/acatalog/TRINKET_BOXES.html










This ammo pack is my favourite. :biggrin:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Great find! Thanks!


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

they look epic 
great find


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

have to look out for there stall at the bovington wargames show next week then, see if i can pick the ammo box up


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I still like the skull tin. I'll have to see if I can get that one to add to my collection of unusual items.


----------

